# Bolivar Belicoso Finos (Does this look fake to you?)



## Churchhill CO (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks good to me. Any particular reason you think it is a fake?


----------



## Bpcgars (Jul 30, 2015)

From the picture I agree.


----------



## Churchhill CO (Sep 16, 2015)

Bpcgars said:


> From the picture I agree.


That they are good or fake?

I tried 2 of em and I gotta say if they are fake they are damn good fakes! They taste exactly how people who have reviewed the Finos have said they taste like.


----------



## Churchhill CO (Sep 16, 2015)

protekk said:


> Looks good to me. Any particular reason you think it is a fake?


The fact they don't have the red numbering on the end of the band.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Churchhill CO said:


> The fact they don't have the red numbering on the end of the band.


That is the one thing that caught my eye. Luckily, I keep my bands (for really no good reason) and double checked and I found a couple without the numbering and all my BBF boxes came from reputable vendors. I think you are good to go. Enjoy :beerchug:!


----------



## Bpcgars (Jul 30, 2015)

Churchhill CO said:


> Bpcgars said:
> 
> 
> > From the picture I agree.
> ...


They look real. Color of cigars and bands. And if they taste like Cuban tobacco your good!


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

They look ok to me too. Actually,too good to be fake


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Looks good to me. I did the same thing as @protekk did, I went into my cab and most have the red numbering, but I did find one without, I will chalk that up to Cuba being Cuba. My box has also come from a reputable vendor and I have no doubt about his boxes.


----------



## bergaler (Nov 14, 2014)

For some reason the BBF doesn't seem like a cigar people would try and counterfeit. Looks like a real band to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

Im not an expert w/ CC, but this band looks good to me, it looks just like those pics i saw online, nothing off.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Well it appears that the decision is unanimous! Disfrutalo!


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Fake! Send them to me for proper disposal.


----------

